# Anyone Ever Thought of Using a Laser in Roofing?



## roofrins (Jan 8, 2014)

I know that sounds like a funny idea - using a *laser* for *roofing* - but I've had many times, wrapping up a job and standing on the ground talking to a homeowner, that they will say, "What's _that_?" I won't know what it is that they're talking about, and will have to guess (oftentimes homeowners see a leak behind every slightly ruffled shingle). If it's a steep roof on a 3-story home, you don't really want to try to go back up there and shout down, "Is _this_ what you're talking about?"

So I had an idea - get a Class 3b or Class 4 Green laser (the point would be visible even in the day, even at a distance) and use it to point out anything you need to.

As I was saving up for this (about $400), I think the FDA decided to ban the use of portable Class 3b and Class 4 lasers (such as are sold by laserglow.com), not even allowing the option of getting a license to use them in the US. I may have a misunderstanding, and if so, I'd love for it to be cleared up, because I think the use of lasers by a licensed individual for pointing out things on a roof could _reduce_ risk (you wouldn't have to climb a steep roof), rather than _increase_ it.

What are your thoughts?

Brad Caldwell
DBA Roof, Rinse & Run


----------



## Max00 (Mar 26, 2014)

I haven't tried yet neither heard from any one earlier...


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Not a bad idea, just don't use it anywhere near an airport.


----------



## Ditizan (Jan 8, 2013)

Guys, I'm using a laser to build a roof for over 5 years in my country for this license is not necessary. Now I do not know how to be without laser I performed my roof, the result is always great. True laser I have seen normal and it only at night, have to work until late.


----------



## SophiaM (Nov 10, 2014)

I don't believe this guy but still why it's banned in Class 3b and Class 4 lasers


----------



## Ditizan (Jan 8, 2013)

SofiyaM exactly who you do not believe, and most importantly in what?


----------



## SophiaM (Nov 10, 2014)

Ditizan said:


> SofiyaM exactly who you do not believe, and most importantly in what?


что то не верится..

take it easy man!


----------



## Ditizan (Jan 8, 2013)

I SophiaM from the Crimea, we do not have bans. Who wants as well as building and I do not understand where the real democracy from us or from Russia.
P.S. Yes, still we do not sell guns.:whistling:


----------



## SophiaM (Nov 10, 2014)

Ditizan said:


> I SophiaM from the Crimea, we do not have bans. Who wants as well as building and I do not understand where the real democracy from us or from Russia.
> P.S. Yes, still we do not sell guns.:whistling:


Sorry what?


----------



## hotrod351 (May 31, 2015)

you dont want that, better to tell the home owner to go up on the roof and show you, that might make him change his mind as to what he is seeing.


----------



## Merge (Oct 22, 2015)

yes but is not very effective


----------



## johnmeto (Aug 30, 2015)

I haven't attempted yet


----------

